# 1/1000 Akyazi Class Perimeter Action Ship



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey everyone. Here's a little project I'm working on with my daughter, who's turned out to be an amazing sculptor/painter.

Thanks.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

How much??


----------



## Asmenoth (Feb 27, 2009)

And when?


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Sweet little ship! It has a "real world" look about it.


----------



## osikach (Jun 26, 2004)

It's been one my favs since seeing the ads for the blueprints in Starlog waaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy back in the day. I've always been bummed that a decent kit was never done-the McDaniels kit would have been great if the casting was better, and the Nova kit left a lot to be desired. It looks like this time will be a winner though:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have the bound Starfleet book with th eblueprints for this ship in the back- a wonderful design without looking kitbashed. I think you nailed the ship perfectly.

.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

I scribed the bridge. I've also decided to make full body aztec decals for this, since trying to paint them on at this size would be a new form of torture.


----------



## IEDBountyHunter (Oct 17, 2008)

Looking good Rich.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Never liked the design at all, but you're doing a great job with it (of course!).


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm a big fan of these little ships and your work is awesome as usual. Will this be a kit?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup, he said it's be a kit over at Starship modeler. $85.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks.

I made the bridge and scribed the bottom of the saucer.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

The scribing is perfect! Man, what a job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I love this little ship! Its one of the first CG models I ever made. Great design!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

How the heck do you do that so well?


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks. 

Just a little more progress on it.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Oh man, that is looking great! :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's the first casting, I'll make the decals now.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

That looks great, REL. Fantastic work on the details. :thumbsup:

I hate bein' broke, tho.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

It does blo to be broke but I love that you shared the journey with us. Your work is very inspiring. :thumbsup:


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

REL said:


> Here's the first casting, I'll make the decals now.


 How much will this cost when it's released? and where can I buy it?


----------



## JR Shirley (Apr 7, 2005)

What did you use to make the masters?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

It's mostly poplar.


Here's my first attempt at making aztec decals that cover the whole ship. This is good practice for me for another project I've been working on.

I just made these up based losely on the refit since I couldn't find any aztec reference on this ship, and since it was from the refit era I figured it would apply.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

That looks great!!!!


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Looks great. Like everybody else has been asking, how much???


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks. The price is $85 plus shipping.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

REL said:


> Thanks. The price is $85 plus shipping.


 Now when is the release date? And is there a limit to how many you can buy?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, I'm thinking I'm gonna have to have me one of these guys.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Nova Designs said:


> Wow, I'm thinking I'm gonna have to have me one of these guys.


I'm hopeing to get two myself. (one looking like it just came out of space-dock the other with battle damage)


----------



## aridas sofia (Feb 3, 2004)

Nova Designs said:


> Wow, I'm thinking I'm gonna have to have me one of these guys.


Me too. 

I have a special place in my heart for these ships.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you.

Here's all the aztec decals on, now I can put all the marking's and misc stuff. Pretty much everything is decals on this.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Are you going to make any more ships in 1/1000? I'd love to have a NOVA Class in that scale.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's the completed build up.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Great work I wouldn't mine getting one my self :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

That would make an awesome addition to anyones collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

REL may have a different method but I use CA glue as a sealant/hardener for my balsa and bass wood masters.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

They're available now.

Thanks

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/newshop/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1574


----------



## Athan_tok (May 20, 2009)

That's amazing!! I loved seeing the process. What do you use to make the molds with?
I'm in awe! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

I got to see the castings over @ the SSM Pangalactic headquarters. Very nice. Makes me want to buy a Trek kit.Beautiful job REL.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Pidg said:


> Rel, when you stated the masters are poplar, do you hand carve the wood shape I.E> The Bridge. How do you avoid the fuzz from sanding and shaping the part. This is the part I want to learn. Is there somewhere to learn this process.
> 
> Thanks.


I usually sand the poplar as smooth as I can first, then coat it with duplicolor gap filling primer, then sand it again. Poplar doesn't have much fuzz so it usually only takes one coat of primer to get a smooth surface. 

Poplar is soft enough that you can do most of the shaping with files and sand paper.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Athan_tok said:


> That's amazing!! I loved seeing the process. What do you use to make the molds with?
> I'm in awe! Thanks for sharing!!


Thank you.
I used moldmax 40 from smooth on for this one.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

kylwell said:


> I got to see the castings over @ the SSM Pangalactic headquarters. Very nice. Makes me want to buy a Trek kit.Beautiful job REL.


Thank you I appreciate it.


----------

